# [FIREWALL] iptables conseils

## Flav

Bonjour à tous,

je suis entrain de monter une passerelle (proxy, ldap, dhcp, dns, mta etc..), je suis à la recherche de soft et de conseil pour mettre en place d'une firewall un plus sécure avec les policy par défault a DROP)

et d'ouvrir petit à petit les protocols pour pour mes machines "naté".

Qu'est ce qui se fait de mieux a l'heure actuelle en outils afin de générer ce genre de configuration sans passer a la main via un script bash et loggué le traffic bloqué?

Merci d'avance la communauté gentoo,

Flav

----------

## El_Goretto

Fiou... il y a des années (mais limite pas loin de plus d'une décennie en fait, vieillitude...), j'utilisais fwbuilder.

Quelques mois plus tard, j'en suis venu à regarder concrètement ce que générait l'outil. Et c'était finalement plus clair, plus simple et donc "mieux" (KISS) de faire la même chose ligne par ligne avec quelques variables (@IPs, subnets, interfaces) dans un shell script. Ceci étant j'ai pu apprendre petit à petit avec de genre d'outils.

Du coup, depuis, je ne me suis pas spécialement intéressé aux GUIs :/

----------

## Syl20

Plussun pour le script bash. Ça prend un peu de temps à mettre en place, mais c'est incontestablement le plus fiable et le plus facile à débugger.

----------

